# Wasps and a spider



## lesno1 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 20, 2021)

#2 is my favorite, too bad it was flying away.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice set! Yes, #2.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 20, 2021)

Good shots.....


----------

